# What would take a HUGE Pekin duck, no remains?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Last week a cochin went missing. I found alot of feathers in a wooded area, but no carcass, or any remains. Two days later, a very big pekin duck was gone!! Searched everywhere, and nothing found, NOTHING!!
Set a trap all week...nothing. Locked everyone up for a couple days. 
So, my Lab dog chased down a possum one night. We've had many of those around, and never had them attack anything here.
The other thing..2 large hawks spending too much time here. Also don't think it was the hawks, because, I believe the duck would have put up a fight, and leave feathers. Too heavy to carry off, and no remains found anywhere...just MISSING? TERRIBLE! The remaining ducks have been very nervous, staying clumped together in the pond, or at one end. They usually roam all around.
Any ideas what would take a HUGE duck, and leave no trace? Two years ago...it was a bob cat...we caught it! But I always found the remains (UGH big mess)


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Owls will take cats. I had one cat survive an attack. She took a long time to heal. Owls took most of the silkies, the guineas and the Muscovys.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

large owls, Eagles, Coyote, Fox, Bobcat, feral dog, or Humans will take a whole big bird like that and leave little to no trace behind, 

you need better fences or better guard dogs, predators will find a good place to eat and keep coming back until there is nothing left to eat and then move on,


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Could have been wanderlust, I suppose, but more likely any of the animals KSALguy suggested.

I'm sorry you lost your stock.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

I recently lost some birds. I thought coyotes but then was almost beheaded by a Red Tailed Hawk, he was flying at the barn door as I stepped into the doorway.

I spoke with DNR=wildlife Biologist. He said that a Red Tailed Hawk can carry off a FULL grown wild rabbit. Well I guess it was a hawk [or Eagle, I have them as I live next to a river].

The man did say that I can get a permit to kill a nuisance HAWK and gave me the number to call for Indiana. I am not a good shot at moving animals other than coyotes so I did not call. Been moving stuff in the yard around and letting the birds out only late in the day when I am outside. Working so far .


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

a red tail hawk can carry off a couple lbs, but an adult Peking duck could be up to 11lbs much larger than a hawk, an eagle MIGHT be able to accomplish this, but its likely a large four legged preditor,


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't think these are Red Tailed hawks. I some googled some images. However, they are a pretty good size. Anyway, I haven't seen them today, and things have been quiet. It's so strange, because, yesterday I was surprised to find one of my chickens out first thing in the morning. Obviously, she was out all night. She probably slipped by me when I went to feed. I let her stay out all day, and nothing came around. Traps still set, and we are being cautious.
KSal...you made me laugh about humans not leaving a trace...anything is possible.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

You mention a pond, what about snapping turtles? I have no experience with them, but have heard they can take ducks, etc.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You don't give your state so it's hard to tell but whatever it was is large enough to carry the whole bird away. That rules out owls and hawks.

I would lock the birds up at dusk and not let them out until after sunup.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I Live in central Florida. Everyone gets locked up before 5 pm. They go out after sun rise. These birds were taken in broad daylight, and I was home.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Gator?


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

Do you get eagles around there? They are moving south here in Minnesota. Actually the ones that move are mostly gone.

Don't forget feral cats. They'll take out some pretty big animals.


----------



## xbigp (Apr 9, 2011)

that bird flew away


----------



## CAFinNY (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a Saxony drake disappear last spring. Afterward I found out that it had been up on the road after horses! Wouldn't be surprised if someone walked off with it, & had it for dinner! Wouldn't blame them, but I wish someone would have told me before he disappeared!:fussin:


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Bumpin' this thread. You live in central fl? My top 3 guesses would be:
Boa constrictor or other giant snake
Gator
Bobcat.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I lost a load of ducks to a coyote. Could also be a dog. Owls leave behind evidence in my experience. Some hawks could probably carry a pekin off but none that I'm aware of around me.


----------



## Kimberleigh Patton (Apr 21, 2020)

I've had 4 adult Peken ducks disappear in one night with only feathers left. I live in Southeast Georgia near the coast. I could understand if maybe it was 1 or 2 but 4! Anyone have any thoughts on what the predator may be? We set up a game cam to see if something shows up.


----------



## Kimberleigh Patton (Apr 21, 2020)

Here's a couple of pictures


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Any critter really. Geese may have a fighting chance but a duck? Could be a dog or any medium size predator in your area. Also, dont underestimate birds


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

guess that bird didn't want their picture taken.

sorry about your loss, hope you don't suffer anymore. Sounds like a larger animal to just take the whole thing and not leave a trail where it dragged it off.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32930663168

Big cat walking out of pond with duck.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We watched a huge snapping turtle eat a Canadian goose once. It was in the water and since the snapper had the goose by the head, there wasn't much of a struggle.

I hope the op figured out what was taking their birds. It's been a few years since they signed in.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Could be a fox, they will take everything away with them, once lost a big very aggressive rooster to one....


----------



## Kimberleigh Patton (Apr 21, 2020)

This is from the trail cam tonight! Duck house to the right. They're locked in. Coyote??


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like it to me. Could also be a fox, hard to gauge scale. But definitely looks canid to me.


----------



## Miguel Martinez (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm having the same issues right now. Fourth fowl missing tonight. Always seems to be during the day, no feathers . No carcass, just missing. Tomorrow I'm putting up trail cameras. It was one thing when it was taking the roosters, yesterday it was a hen, but today it was one of my wife's ducks, so now we go to war.


----------



## Kimberleigh Patton (Apr 21, 2020)

This was caught on camera last night. Definitely a coyote!


----------



## Hearts & Hands Homestead (Mar 30, 2020)

wow! would not of guessed a coyote not leaving feathers! what are you doing to get rid of it? I know night hunting isn't "allowed" here in nova scotia, but can you hunt it or trap it yourself?


----------



## Bobini (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm having a similar problem. I am having ducks go missing during the day and at night without a trace. My bigger drakes are around 10lbs but some of the smaller ones are only around 4 or 5lbs. They roam around during the day but go in a pen with a 4 foot high fenced run at night. Most are being taken during the day, but one has disappeared from in the fence. The only trace I've see is one of the first that went missing I found a some feathers and small amount of blood in the woods, the rest just vanished. I'm in central Pennsylvania and we have lots of predators. We've dealt with some in the past like raccoons, opossums, a mink, snapping turtles and even people. But, there are also mountain lions, Bobcats, owls, hawks, eagles, fishers, fox, and an ever increasing population of coyotes. Any ideas on which one I'm dealing with now? I was guessing coyotes until it got one out of the pen area without a trace...


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Bobini said:


> I was guessing coyotes until it got one out of the pen area without a trace


Was it a smaller one......I think a big cat is the only 4 legger that could get a carcass over a 4' fence.
Sounds like you could use a game cam and/or some hot wire.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

If they're taking them during the day, I'd say it might be a turtle you're not seeing or a dog.


----------

